# 921 and locals in hd



## jimpat (Nov 15, 2003)

Can the 921 record to the hard drive from the antenna showing
locals in HD?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

jimpat said:


> Can the 921 record to the hard drive from the antenna showing
> locals in HD?


YES.
It can also record a satellite show in HD or SD AT THE SAME TIME!

Robert


----------



## jimpat (Nov 15, 2003)

so I can stop paying for locals and still be able to record using 
the ant.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes, but keep in mind that it will not record Analog OTA stations.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

jimpat said:


> so I can stop paying for locals and still be able to record using
> the ant.


The only advantage of keeping the locals satellite pak is for the frequent downtime of local OTA broadcasts compared to satellite. If the stations in your area are reliable about doing the HD correctly & you get good, strong reception, then axe the satellite locals.

Robert


----------



## jimpat (Nov 15, 2003)

Why would it not record analog locals like Oprah?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

jimpat said:


> Why would it not record analog locals like Oprah?


It does not have a mpeg encoder, just a decoder. It stores only digital, i.e. MPEG, on the hard drive.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Remember, it WILL record OTA digital broadcasts, it doesn't have to be HD. So if your local station that show Oprah is digital you'll still be able to record it.


----------



## Ransack (Nov 30, 2003)

the only thing worse than an Oprah in analog is an Oprah in digital and even worse in HD...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Also you can only record 1 OTA broadcast at once, so you will probably want to keep locals if you want to record network two shows in the same timeslot.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Uhm?! Let me clarify.

If the 921 is like the 6000 in the sense that it will tune in both Analog and Digital OTA signals.

Then

It will only record the Digital OTA signals to the Hard Drive and not the analog OTA stations.

So

If WBDC (analog 50) and WBDC-DT (digital 51) are both tunable via the 921. Both are showing Oprah at 4pm.

Then 

The 921 will only allow you to record the digital station and not the analog station. So if WBDC-DT is showing Elimidate or some other lame SD show, you CAN record it on the 921. You just can't record any analog stuff on there due the formentioned lack of a analog to digital converter.

why up the price of the 921 by another $50?


----------

